# may help with cancer



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

I am putting his post on here in the hope that it will help someone. Our daughter got Brest cancer in 2009 as you can imagine we were devastated. She had 3 operations, chem and fought it, regular check ups but was told it may come back. In September 2012 she went for her cheek up and was told ALL CLEAR we do not want to see you for a year, great relief to the whole family.

4 weeks ago she had stomach pains the doctor said i think it is gall stones and treated her for it. after a week no better so was sent to hospital for a ultra sound. the next day we got the results liver cancer and it inoperable, after a scan she has it also in her spine pelvis shoulder and is now at home taking morphine

So if you know somebody with Brest cancer please please tell them to INSIST on tests on other parts of the body

Why it is not done i dont know may be lack of money thanks for reading this and please pass it on


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sadly Damar we have friends in a similar situation.
Their daughter has had a series of 8 different cancers and spends more time in hospital than out. But even after 5 years she is still battling.

Good luck and think positive always.

Ray.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Sadly there are many cancers and many ways in which they spread. A friend of my daughter was diagnosed with a brain tumor and given a year to live 2 weeks ago. On Tuesday morning she was found on her bathroom floor by her husband and was dead before teatime. 

Cancer is unpredictable. Sometimes treatment will get rid of all the cellls. Sometimes it doesn't. My thoughts go out to your daughter and to you damar1. Clearly this treatment didn't get all the cells. I hope your daughter is comfortable even if not cured by this current treatment.


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Damar, I can empathise as my daughter also had cancer (of the Thyroid gland, not breast) amost 20 yeas ago so I know how horribly devestating the bad news can be, but don't give up! I know there are no guarentees and that life will never be the same again, but while there is hope don't give up.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Cancer can be fast growing and slow growing. Mine is a slow grower thank goodness as my tumours in my lung at 13-15 cm --yes cm the size of a finger in places and the size of a smartie in other places.
As Mrs W says it is unpredictable even after 3 lines of Chemo I dont trust it .
Im so sorry for you daughter. 
I do agree you have to ask to have scans on other parts of the body and they will.
I have had a watchful one on thyroid liver and My Onc said I can have a bone one as I have had a painful back.
You right dont be shy ask and they will always put your mind at rest.
So I enjoy every minute of the day and I hope you daughter will do that an above all keep positive thoughts. :wink:


----------



## angelaa (Feb 14, 2011)

So sorry to hear your news. It must be devastating. My husband had prostate cancer 2 years ago, had his prostate out. Just found out they think it is coming back, as his psa level is rising very slightly. Go back in 2 months, to see how quick it is moving. Cancer is a horrible thing, but we all have to keep on fighting. Good luck.


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear of your distress. Unfortunately cancer is so unpredictable - mine returned just before Christmas after a first diagnosis in 1994.

It is tempting to wonder if you've done all the right check ups but if there are no clear symptoms it's not routine to have blood tests or scans. Have you checked outa www.breastcancercsr.org.uk? There is a lot of good sensible advice on there and others who are similarly placed. 
And there are people who can offer hope too.

All the very best
Susan


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Please search for trials as there are many in the UK and this year they are adding even more after April 1st 
http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Clinical-trials/Pages/clinical-trial.aspx?Condition=breast+cancer


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear your news, you must be devastated, and your daughter must be so upset and worried. I have to admit I find it very difficult at times to respond to posts about illness, particularly cancer, with positive and hopeful messages and end up usually saying nothing at all though my heart is going out to the person suffering and to their family. Much as I wish people all the health, good luck and strength to fight that is possible I also feel I want to acknowledge how dreadful the situation is. 

My daughter-in-law was diagnosed with an aggressive breast cancer in 2008 and after a mastectomy had chemo and radiotherapy. She was just 40 at the time, with daughters aged 7 and 4. Last year she was diagnosed with cancer in her lungs and liver, both inoperable, and they were reluctant at first to give her chemo until they were convinced her liver was strong enough. Fortunately the cancer responded to treatment by shrinking but they are monitoring with scans every two months and we are living from scan to scan.

This came on top of the death from pancreatic cancer of my son-in-law seven years ago at the age of 32. His daughter was 7 weeks old when he was diagnosed and exactly 11 months old when he died. So my three granddaughters are all affected by the cancer of a parent.

I wish your daughter all the luck possible and hope that she and you also have people around to give the support and love you need to get through the difficult times ahead.


Chris


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH EVERYONE,FOR YOU KIND WORDS IT DOES HELP A LOT


----------



## eldon65 (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi Damar... may god help her and survive. this is a very good information. I think so too because some people avoid to test their whole body parts. I don't know, why people save money in this matter. Anyway thanks for this... I'm sure many people got this knowledge and you have done a great job.


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

damar1 said:


> I am putting his post on here in the hope that it will help someone. Our daughter got Brest cancer in 2009 as you can imagine we were devastated. She had 3 operations, chem and fought it, regular check ups but was told it may come back. In September 2012 she went for her cheek up and was told ALL CLEAR we do not want to see you for a year, great relief to the whole family.
> 
> 4 weeks ago she had stomach pains the doctor said i think it is gall stones and treated her for it. after a week no better so was sent to hospital for a ultra sound. the next day we got the results liver cancer and it inoperable, after a scan she has it also in her spine pelvis shoulder and is now at home taking morphine
> 
> ...


I live in france, in 2005 I had 2 breast cancer operations, I did a lot of reading up about it on the internet and decided no way were they going to put Radio therapy or chemotherapy into me!!
in fact the oncologist was shocked when I told him NO!! but he then said well Mrs H. it can come back with or without, so I bought a book written by Professor Jane Plant called Your life in your hands, 
I followed the diet which I now know is the chinese diet, (you eat or drink nothing from a cow) 
Here in france you have a scan, echography, lung Xray, and mamogramme every year, I have just had mine and all is fine, the french health service is very good. bambi 2


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*devastating news*

Hello,

I am so saddened to hear of your devastating news.

As the Farther of 3 Beautiful young women, I could not begin to think of how I would feel under the same circumstances.

And it effects so many good people.

I wish you the very best.

TM


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

thinking of you and your daughter Damer

I know how frightening it all feels

Just take a day at a time

sandra


----------

